# How early is too early to start researching breeders?



## Shaunna (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi everyone 

I was just wondering how early people started researching breeders before they were ready to get a puppy?


Long story short on my situation: I'm from Western Australia and will be moving over to Memphis TN to be with my fiance (he's American). I am not sure on the definate date as to when I will be there as my immigration attorney says it can take up to a year if not a bit extra. Plus we will be buying a home with a decent sized fenced yard around July/August this year.

The problem is I am after a specific colouring... black and red long coat male pup. He will be as a pet/companion only (not breeding or showing) and will be the only pet in the house. I know not every dog is suitable for a situation which is why I would be happy to wait until a breeder says the temperment/character of the dog is a good fit for my situation.

I have started to research breeders but some say I'm over eager. Given my situation (may not be ready for the pup until Feb-June next year after I have settled in) should I wait until I move to start researching breeders or at least when I know the date I'm moving?


Thanks for any tips  and if some people could let me know some breeders around the Memphis TN area (also willing to drive a little over 4 hours out of Memphis) that would be great


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think instead of researching breeders, you should go to events and look at the dogs, find out what lines the dogs are from that interest you. And don't just go to the events with showlines, look at all the types so you can see the differences. There are quite a few sport/show events or clubs in the TN/KY area, so you shouldn't be hard pressed to find any.
Once you see which lines/pedigree's you like, the breeders who are using those are the ones you should investigate. Start first with the dogs, not so much the breeders. Good luck and Welcome to America!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't think it's too early to start researching breeders, even if you won't be ready for a puppy for a year or more. I have what I call my "short list" of breeders who produce the kind of lines, temperament, and coat I'm looking for. From time to time I add or remove breeders from my list. 

If black and red is what you want, you're looking at West German showlines. I don't think there's anything wrong with preferring a long coat over a regular stock coat, I do as well. I'm less choosy about lines than I am about specific temperament and I'm less choosy about coat color than I am about length. I wouldn't choose a puppy based solely on coat length or color, but there are many breeders who tend to have coaties crop up from time to time, so those are the ones I add to my list to keep an eye on.

Right now I have a 7-1/2 year old black and red WGSL male, and a 4 year old sable WGWL female, both long stock coats, and they're fabulous dogs. I don't plan to have more than two dogs at a time, so it could be quite a while before I'm in the market for a puppy, but since I'll be specifically looking for the temperament I want in a smaller pool of potential puppies, it might take a bit longer to find the right pup. I would get another dog from similar lines to either of them, so it just depends on who has what when I'm ready to start looking, and which temperaments are the better match.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Never too early!!

I know you want a black/red long coat, but *if* you find yourself interested in working lines as you are doing your research....
Highly recommend von Tajgetosz kennels in Hendersonville, TN - about 3 hrs from Memphis I think. My new pup is from them and she is an absolute joy - exactly what I asked for. Neat little pup  www.k9imports.com

Charlie Starr at Drache Feld German Shepherds breeds showline black and reds. He will probably have a long coat black/red pup around the time you need it. Drache Feld :: german shepherd/schutzhund. Probably 6.5hrs from Memphis.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

qbchottu said:


> I know you want a black/red long coat, but *if* you find yourself interested in working lines as you are doing your research....


:thumbup: Here is Halo, our longcoat sable working line girl:










Smart AND beautiful! :wub:


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I love black and red long coats, sending you a pm!


----------



## Shaunna (Feb 20, 2013)

Still haven't quite figured out how to quote so bare with me  I have grown up with German shepherds all my life and have definately fallen in love with the breed

I love looking at everyone's photos only downside to that is it makes me want time to go quicker LOL

Onyx - thanks for your suggestion unfortunately I am still in Australia as the visa process takes a while so am unable to attend any. THanks for the tip though

-Cassidys mom: thanks for tip, I'll do a bit of a google search later to create a mini list  Also thank you for sharing Halo, she is absolutely beautiful!

-qbchottu: Thank you for the tips I have saved both links

-mego: your pup is soooo adorable!!! Thanks for the your pm


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

we made up our minds and we dicided to get a GSD. i think
it was 1yr maybe 2 yrs later when we found a breeder but
it was worth the wait and research.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

It's never too early, IMHO. I have the same "list" as Cassidy's Mom; there are only a few coat colors I like, plus I have a pretty solid thought on what I'm looking for out of the dog. This forum is fantastic for recommendations when the time comes for serious inquiries (helped me alter my "list" so to speak) so have fun looking at squee puppy pics on breeder sites now and when you get here, you'll know exactly who/where you'll get a pup from.

Good luck with everything and congrats!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I started researching 10 years before Hunter came home.


----------



## Shaunna (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your posts and tips  Has made me feel better knowing I am not the only one that starts researching early. I have found already a good link (thanks to the member for the PM) but want to build a small list incase when the time comes there is nothing available. 

Thanks again everyone


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't plan in getting a puppy for at least another 1-2 years and I've started research..not necessarily on breeders, but on exactly what I want in a dog.


----------



## asherkain (Jan 13, 2013)

A year isn't too early to start researching. Especially considering some really great breeders only have a few litters a year and they have waiting lists that fill up pretty fast. 

Once I decided on the breeder I wanted to go with I had to be put on a waiting list. I'm glad a contacted her 4 month early, so I was able to get a dog from her.


----------

